

New Community Endorsed Node.js Logo - foobarb
http://substack.net/images/node_turtle.png

======
substack
For context, see [http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/07/11/evolving-the-node-js-
brand...](http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/07/11/evolving-the-node-js-brand/)

------
ben_hall
A great improvement!

